# yahoo and google calendars desktop ?



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

I want to know the set up for both yahoo and google calendars set up on the desktop and using it from the desktop get back to me please


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

See here:

https://help.yahoo.com/kb/mail-for-desktop

7 Simple Steps To Use Gmail As A Desktop Email Client


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

Masterchiefxx17 are the links for using yahoo and google calendar on your desktop ?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Yes, they are.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

Masterchiefxx17 I meant How to Put a Yahoo Calendar on a Desktop (6 Steps) | eHow am I misunderstanding your links ?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

If you have a guide outlining what you need, are you having issues when following it?


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

Masterchiefxx17 I am trying to figure out which calendar is easy to use I am a disabled person hope you will help me here is my issue I like vueminder VueMinder - The Best Calendar Software for Windows which has google calendar in it you could add yahoo calendar or I could use yahoo and google from the desktop here what I want the calendar for which one is better

1Sports calendar show the scores for past games in the event description. do They also show which network(s) will be airing game


2 birthdays and holidays

get back to me please


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

As I mentioned in your other thread, I recommend that you contact them if you're having trouble adding Google or your Yahoo calendar:

VueMinder • Index page


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

Masterchiefxx17 I have some general questions about google calendar using it get back to me please


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Okay. What are the questions?


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

Masterchiefxx17 I want to know is To add favorite sports team, to google calendar Example NFL Teams all at one time and do all sports add all at one time

I use google calendar from my gmail or separatetly ?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

See this here:

http://www.androidcentral.com/how-add-every-single-nfl-game-your-google-calendar


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

Masterchiefxx17 you have to add all sports calendars indivdually ?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

From what it looks like, yes.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

thanks


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Any time!


----------

